# Serious Logging - Fellerbuncher



## gvwp (Jul 10, 2017)

Getting ready to do a bit of serious logging. This bad boy was dropped off today. Can't wait to see it in action. I have one more logging job to complete and the old way was just taking too long so I rented this beast. Doing a partial clear cut for a farmer and this is the tool to get the job done. Pull up to a tree, cut it with the cutter head then grabs the tree and lays it down in a specific spot. Takes the guesswork out of where they will fall. The operator sits in an air conditioned bullet proof cab which is important with all the dead and dying Ash trees here in Indiana. Here are a few pics.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DKMD (Jul 10, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing that pile of ash logs!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Sidecar (Jul 10, 2017)

AH MAN........bet that rascals a ball !


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 10, 2017)

Sure looks like a power-packed machine! Would like to see it in action. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 10, 2017)

They are absolutely amazing! Walk up to pine tree 2' in diameter, cut it off and drive away with it sticking straight up in the air 70 - 80 ft. Absolutely mind boggling at times. 

When they cut my field, I had a BIG pine tree in the flower bed in the middle of the circle drive, 15' or so from the power line, asked the old black guy running it if he could sneak in and take that one out, without running over the palm trees my wife had planted next to the flower bed, or taking out the power line, or dropping it on the house 35 feet away. He said, he'd see what he could do. Walked in there and took it out, and you couldn't even tell he'd drove across the yard. I got out there and looked around, and I had a tough time figuring out where he went in at. 

Asked him if he could drop all the trees along the south side of the yard, meaning he had to carry several of them, all big pines, 50+ yards. Told him I was going to push the limbs off in the swamp with my skid steer when I cleaned it up. And, he did! Cut almost a hundred trees out the front yard, took me less than an hour to clean everything up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------

